# JVC's 2013 Projector Lineup



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm a little late with this...

*Performance Enhancements in New, Expanded JVC Projector Line*

INDIANAPOLIS, September 6, 2012 – JVC today announced a new, expanded line of home theater projectors that offers significant improvements in picture performance and upgraded e-shift technology, which upconverts and scales 2D content to a 4K signal. Now called e-shift2, the technology is available in seven new JVC projectors. Other performance-enhancing features include a new illumination system and a new polarizing wire grid in combination with e-shift2 for higher native contrast.

JVC’s 2013 projectors are the Procision Series DLA-X95R, DLA-X75R, DLA-X55R and DLA-X35, marketed by JVC’s Consumer AV Group, and the Reference Series DLA-RS66, DLA-RS56, DLA-RS4810, DLA-RS48 and DLA-RS46, available through JVC Professional Products Company. All are 3D-enabled and all except for the base models in each series offer e-shift2.

Introduced last year on four models, e-shift upconverts and scales 2D HD content to a 4K signal (3840 x 2160) and displays it at full 4K precision. Compared to a Full HD (1920 x 1080) image, that’s twice the horizontal and vertical resolution and four times the number of pixels, or over 8 megapixels. The result is a stunningly detailed image with minimal aliasing artifacts found in standard HD displays. This year’s upgraded e-shift2 technology, available in seven models, provides higher native contrast in combination with a new polarizing wire grid engine.

In other enhancements, new 2K to 4K scaling technology using proprietary JVC algorithms replaces a two-band filter with an eight-band filter to apply more correction to more areas of the image. This delivers a noticeable improvement with any compatible 2D signal. To optimize performance for different content, this Multiple Pixel Control offers five preset modes plus Off.

3D performance has been improved, with new circuitry and a new optical engine responsible for reduced cross talk. The result is more natural, clear and brighter images.

Another key enhancement is a new illumination system, including a new lamp and power supply, which delivers a significant improvement in brightness over the life of the lamp. In addition, the lamp warranty has been extended to one year/1,000 hours.

To provide enthusiasts with a true measure of performance, JVC has long focused on native contrast and refused to artificially enhance contrast specifications through the use of a dynamic iris. For 2013, native contrast has been improved in most models through the use of a new polarizing wire grid, ensuring that every frame consistently and faithfully reproduces peak whites and deep blacks. The flagship DLA-X95R and DLA-RS66 offer a 130,000:1 native contrast ratio. The DLA-X75R and DLA-RS56 offer 90,000:1 native contrast, and the DLA-X55R, DLA-X35, DLA-RS4810, DLA-RS48 and DLA-RS46 offer 50,000:1 native contrast.

Other enhancements new for 2013 are:

New active shutter glasses for 3D viewing use RF rather than IR technology to offer more stable synchronization and extended range while avoiding possible interference with IR-controlled devices;
Smartphone application that allows remote control of the projectors from a smartphone or tablet ;
Additional lens memory settings – Ten for the DLA-X75R, DLA-X95R, DLA-RS56 and DLA-RS66 and five for the DLA-X35, DLA-X55R, DLA-RS46, DLA-RS48 and RS4810. These store custom focus, zoom and horizontal/vertical lens shift position. This allows a constant height display of 4:3, 16:9 , 2.35:1 or any other scope content without an additional anamorphic lens.

The flagship DLA-X95R and DLA-RS66 are built using hand-selected, hand-tested components and have a 130,000:1 native contrast ratio. For 3D viewing, both models come with two pairs of PK-AG3 RF 3D glasses and a PK-EM2 3D Signal Emitter. Both projectors also have a three-year warranty.

The DLA-X75R and DLA-RS56 have a native contrast of 90,000:1.

The DLA-X95R, DLA-X75R, DLA-RS66 and DLA-RS56 feature e-shift2, upgraded light engine, full color management, ISF certification and advanced calibration functionality. In addition, they are designed to pass the 400-plus tests necessary to achieve THX® 3D Certification (pending) – a promise to consumers of the highest level of quality and performance. All JVC THX Certified Projectors include THX 2D and 3D Cinema viewing modes to provide the most accurate color reproduction available in a pre-calibrated setting, ensuring content is rendered back just as its creator intended.

The DLA-X55R, DLA-RS48 and DLA-RS4810 bring e-shift2 to a new price point and feature JVC’s Color Management System, five lens memory presets and a native contrast ratio of 50,000:1. The DLA-RS4810 adds a three year warranty.

The DLA-X35 and DLA-RS46 are 3D-enabled projectors with a 50,000:1 contrast ratio. The DLA-X35 is available with a black or white cabinet.

The new JVC D-ILA home theater projectors will be available in November 2012 at the following prices:

DLA-X95R/DLA-RS66 $11,999
DLA-X75R/DLA-RS56 $7,999
DLA-RS4810 $5,095
DLA-X55R/DLA-RS48 $4,999
DLA-X35/DLA-RS46 $3,499

Together with these new projectors, JVC offers new 3D accessories: the PK-AG3 RF 3D glasses and PK-EM2 RF emitter. Both are compatible with all JVC 3D projectors, including previous models. Also available is a new spare lamp, PK-L2312U, specially designed for JVC’s 2013 models. The PK-L2210U lamp for current JVC projectors remains available.

Accessories prices are:

PK-AG3 RF 3D Glasses $179
PK-EM2 RF Emitter $99
PK-L2312U Lamp $399

About JVC Americas Corp.

Headquartered in Wayne, New Jersey, JVC Americas Corp. is a wholly-owned subsidiary of JVC Kenwood Corporation. JVC Americas distributes a complete line of video and audio equipment for the consumer and professional markets. For further product information, visit JVC’s website.

JVC Press Release


----------

